# Full Nappa or Leather/alcantara



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

What's the consensus on the better option?

I am swaying towards the alcantara


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I prefer the Alcantera, I find it more comfortable and the finish more durable than full nappa leather also I'm not so keen on the diamond pattern quilting either.. but I'm sure you'll get the gamut of personal opinions on this one.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I realise it's personal preference but I think you have hit the nail on the head - it appears more durable for whatever reason. I'm waiting on the call back to order to option 2 it is

Cheers


----------



## spooky_gnome (Dec 14, 2016)

I opted for the alcantara... I like the look and feel. I suppose it depends if you want outright sporty or a bit more sporty-luxury. I don't think either option is bad but I must admit I'm not a fan of the quilting being on the front seats only.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

spooky_gnome said:


> I opted for the alcantara... I like the look and feel. I suppose it depends if you want outright sporty or a bit more sporty-luxury. I don't think either option is bad but I must admit I'm not a fan of the quilting being on the front seats only.


+1


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The order is now initiated with Edinburgh Audi, I opted for leather/alcantara. Now I just need to wait for Tuesday and hope the expected delivery comes in before 1st April


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Loved the look and feel of the alcantara on my Mk2 but don't like how it looks on the Mk3. Seen it in both standard and super sport seats and it always looks dirty and stained. I know this is just the way the nap has brushed up but I think it looks awful.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Alcantara is overrated,it's just brushed nylon and agree with Zephy that it looks dirty/stained and the colour Audi use doesn't do it any favours either,looking more like a faded carpet.The leather / Alcantara seat looks half finished too 

There's only one option,full leather,it's just a shame that the back seat doesn't match the front with either option.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

leopard said:


> ,it's just a shame that the back seat doesn't match the front with either option.


.......and that's why I chose Alcantara.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Matrix said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > ,it's just a shame that the back seat doesn't match the front with either option.
> ...


I'm not getting you ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Unless you track the car i'd go with leather, easier to clean than fabric and more durable.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

No tracking for me Toshiba so I'll need to have a think as your right it would be easier to clean. I have until Tuesday to change my mind.....again!


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

I went Nappa. I think the diamond stitching makes it look more luxurious, and yes, it's a bummer that the stitching doesn't carry over to the back seats.

Alcantara looks nice in the official marketing materials but from the owner videos and pictures I've seen online, it does look stained and the tone changes depending on the angle you're looking at it from. I didn't like that.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I had alcantra on a previous car and I wouldn't have it again. After a couple of years it looked rather worn, also its not as easy to clean as Tosh says.


----------



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey Terry

Got your message, you mines is the black version.

Regarding leather Leather vs alcantara I would say Leather as I think it looks better and will have better resale value as are you not downgrading the car by selecting alcantara over leather which is more expensive.

Also Terry what colour did you pick?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I went for Mythos black, I hear what you are saying but re-resale but I can't see it having that much of an impact. I'm telling myself I will keep this one though and no more change cars every 6 months :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have alcantara on my current RS and would spec it again. After 7 years it looks just as good (or for some people, bad) as when it was new.

If you have car related OCD though, you spend hours making sure the nap on each seat goes the same way.  :lol:

Wonder if you could remove the rear seat covers and get a trimer chap to put matching diamond stitching in . . . . .?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

That was the dealers comment today, it's warmer and more comfortable for longer journeys.

People are barely allowed to breathe in my cars never mind eat/smoke etc so my OCD should see the alcantara maintained 

I've been looking at further photos and have settled on the leather/alcantara combo


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Interior of the Ara Blue TTRS at Watford. Looks better in real life than my rubbish pictures. I have full leather on the TTS but if I were to get an RS, i think i would go with the leather mix which gives it a slightly more luxurious, warmer feel. Probably. The back seats look awful, don't they? My dads 1980s Transit had better looking benches.































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> That was the dealers comment today, it's warmer and more comfortable for longer journeys.
> 
> People are barely allowed to breathe in my cars never mind eat/smoke etc so my OCD should see the alcantara maintained
> 
> I've been looking at further photos and have settled on the leather/alcantara combo


The best choice, you have the best of both worlds with comfort and luxury.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I saw your car on PH mate - it pushed me over the edge to order a TTS and take a hit on the M235i. I have ordered identical spec by the looks of it 8)


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I ordered grey alcantara seats on my car but Audi got the order wrong :roll: But I don't mind, I think the leather looks nicer, and I there aren't any problems that alcantara would solve imo. I am annoyed that they didn't put on the extended grey leather I ordered though


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

The downside of leather to me is that the back seats don't match. I don't know why Audi wouldn't make them in diamond stitch too but that looks really odd to me. So I decided to go for alcantara and very happy with it.

In reality it looks very nice and sporty, matches the back seats, feels warm in winter and cool in summer and holds your arse tight when cornering


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree and that's what swung it for me in the end re matching the rear seats a little better.

The TTRS I sat in the dealership had the same combo with Daytona grey and in my eyes it was quite a nice place to sit


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I went for the full nappa in my TTS in black with the extended pack,for me I think it just looks a lot better and I have a roadster so don't have to worry about the back seats not matching.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> Interior of the Ara Blue TTRS at Watford. Looks better in real life than my rubbish pictures. I have full leather on the TTS but if I were to get an RS, i think i would go with the leather mix which gives it a slightly more luxurious, warmer feel. Probably. The back seats look awful, don't they? My dads 1980s Transit had better looking benches.


Yep, I think your pics clearly illustrate the problem with the alcantara on the Mk3. Imagine if someone offered you a lift and you saw seats looking like that you'd be a bit suspect about sitting on them. :? 
Not like Rev's leather seats which look so much nicer IMO. 
Ditto re matching rear seats as I have a roadster too.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Full leather for me. When my car arrived in March they had ordered the wrong seats so it came with alcantara. I refused the car, had to wait 3 months for the replacement but very glad I did. The leather looks so much better in my opinion, but it is down to personal choice.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Has to be leather for me as well. I'm pleased I got my car before they but alcantara on the doors too, and I wouldn't want it on the steering wheel or over sized gear selecter like the RS either.

I personally think it would look a bit too much to have the quilted effect stitching on the token back seats.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

TerryCTR said:


> What's the consensus on the better option?
> 
> I am swaying towards the alcantara


I much prefer alcantara, which I have in my TTS. You don't burn your arse in the summer and it's not cold to the touch in winter. Grips you better and not as hard as leather, so much more comfortable. Really glad you can option it on the new RS, just a shame they've put some on the steering wheel, where I know from experience, it'll get grubby and gradually wear down. Yeah, alcantara all the way for way, but only for seats


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Piker Mark said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > What's the consensus on the better option?
> ...


Is alcantara only on the steering wheel if you order the leather/alcantara combo?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's standard fit on the RS only and not an option for other trims.
I had it on the wheel and gear knob on the qs and it's quickly flattens and goes funny.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> It's standard fit on the RS only and not an option for other trims.
> I had it on the wheel and gear knob on the qs and it's quickly flattens and goes funny.


Ah ok I'm glad, thanks for confirming


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I have alcantara super sports seats and I love them. I don't understand the 'dirty' comments in this thread. The photos don't help because they make it look cheap (especially if the photo was taken with a flash), but it looks much classier in the flesh. I've had my car since May and the alcantara still looks sleek and brand new. It's really comfortable, has more grip compared to full leather, won't wear and crack like leather does (unless you like that look...each to their own), and won't burn your a*se on a hot day or freeze it on a cold day.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Xiano said:


> I have alcantara super sports seats and I love them. I don't understand the 'dirty' comments in this thread. The photos don't help because they make it look cheap (especially if the photo was taken with a flash), but it looks much classier in the flesh. I've had my car since May and the alcantara still looks sleek and brand new. It's really comfortable, has more grip compared to full leather, won't wear and crack like leather does (unless you like that look...each to their own), and won't burn your a*se on a hot day or freeze it on a cold day.


+1 mine are standard sport seats and are amazing. After vacuuming the inside if the car I just use the brush on the seats and the look like new. To be fair to Sherry she did say the photo didn't do justice to the seats. Best seats I've had in any car. That said I wouldn't want it on the steering wheel.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Never had all leather before but did not get the expected hot bum in the summer even when I left the roof down in the mid day sun. I gather the leather is treated to reduce heat gain.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > What's the consensus on the better option?
> ...


Absolutely. It's a brilliant material. I would opt in for alcantara with no doubts again.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Never had all leather before but did not get the expected hot bum in the summer even when I left the roof down in the mid day sun. I gather the leather is treated to reduce heat gain.


I had leather before, on my previous Lexus and earlier on Infiniti. They were both amazing seats, very comfortable, practical, classy and nice to be in. But after buying the TT with alcantara I should admit I'm converted. Now I would go for alcantara for my new car if presented with a choice.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd go for the leather alacantara mix.
I remembered seeing this Grey one which I really liked.































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> I'd go for the leather alacantara mix.


I thought all super sports seats with the alcantara option were leather/alcantara mix? That's what I have (in black) and I love it, although the grey does look good too.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The grey does indeed look very nice, glad I opted for this combo-even in safe black!


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Each to their own  I have a loaner TT from Audi which has the Leather/Alcantara and I prefer the full leather.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Has alcantara on my Mk2 and after three & a half years still looked new. (I was sad and cleaned the seats reasonably regularly). Very nice seats.

I have the stitched leather now and love it. Personally think the leather looks better and wasn't to bothered the rear seats weren't stitched but with the tinted windows can't really see them anyway.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I was reading another thread about heated seats and it appears that they will need coding to turning the temp up otherwise they are a bit lacking from say the Mk1 days which were nice and warm. The M235 I have just sold had very nice heated seats so I'm glad I've opted for the alcantara and won't miss the lack of heat so much in the TTS


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You get the rear seats in diamond stitching as well with the S5. Personally I think its a bit too much .....


----------

